# Leesvile has me puzzled....



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

O.k. first I don't want anyones secret spots or secret lures, but is anyone catching bass consistently from leesville this year? I fished from 6:30-4:00 Monday and really could not get anything going at all! It's been about 10 years since the last time I fished there and I was blown away at the amount of grass that is grown up already! They wouldn't look at a frog or toad, too thick most places for a crankbait, spinnerbait blade would clog up about every 3rd cast.... the only way I could catch anything was by punching soft plastics through the grass mats and trying to get it down to any wood underneath. I have a tournament there next weekend and right now I have no idea what to do. Somebody tell me there are still fish there! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I haven't fished there in the last 2.5 years...but we fished it allot before then. I usually go past Clows and fish that end (just past Clows on the left)....and I found the same thing as you're seeing. Topwater bite is hard to get going there...not impossible but hard to do. I've had better luck with smaller worms, smallie beavers, and weightless senkos tossed around wood and grass. White has been a good color to me there. I think the post-spawn transition can be a tough time. Good luck in your tourney...hope you do well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks flip! It's just one of those "where the hell do I even start" things. There's so much grass and wood, and it's so thick that it really limits what can be used.... had me completely frustrated!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

if u are fishing the 10hp on sunday, I'm fishin the same one...from what I've heard it has been tough out there lately..there may be alot spawning still on that lake. I normally prefish as much as I can but that lake can have a great pattern one day and is impossible to repeat another day...spending time prefishing can make it very frustrating...I believe the large population of muskie in that lake influence the bass alot...u rarely find them loose away from some form of cover...good luck on Sunday...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

shortstroke said:


> if u are fishing the 10hp on sunday, I'm fishin the same one...from what I've heard it has been tough out there lately..there may be alot spawning still on that lake. I normally prefish as much as I can but that lake can have a great pattern one day and is impossible to repeat another day...spending time prefishing can make it very frustrating...I believe the large population of muskie in that lake influence the bass alot...u rarely find them loose away from some form of cover...good luck on Sunday...


From what I could tell, the spawn is over there. Even most of the bluegills have pulled off of their beds. It's definitely a post spawn funk going on.... yeah i'm in the same tournament. Water temp was 81....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Im also fishing the tournament sunday,I just hope my pattern holds out.The last four times down there, I have done pretty good.Nothing over three, most of the keepers between 14 and 16 inches.I started using the old lures I used many years ago,the ones that always caught fish twenty years ago.But will it work when it counts? Ill find out.Good luck to you.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Good luck guys!! I miss fishing those 10 hp lakes!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

How'd you guys do??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Eh... I only had 2 fish for 3.33lbs.... took around 8lbs. To win. Not sure what big bass was. They post results tomorrow. It was tough! I don't even think they weighed in 5 limits.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

So this tourney was this past weekend? 
I haven't heard of anyone catching anything anywhere, the 3 A's


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> So this tourney was this past weekend?
> I haven't heard of anyone catching anything anywhere, the 3 A's


By my observation they still aren't..... but I did get a muskie!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> By my observation they still aren't..... but I did get a muskie!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Congrats on the muskie but is there a bass tourney at Leesville this weekend?
I was thinking of going to Leesville on Sunday but I will stay away if there is a tourney of any kind at Leesville


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> Congrats on the muskie but is there a bass tourney at Leesville this weekend?
> I was thinking of going to Leesville on Sunday but I will stay away if there is a tourney of any kind at Leesville


I have no idea....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Bad Bub said:


> I have no idea....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


When was the tourney you were fishing in at Leesville? last weekend or this weekend ?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tatonka said:


> When was the tourney you were fishing in at Leesville? last weekend or this weekend ?


This past weekend. June 3rd.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

